# BVI Spring Regatta 2010 - Looking for Position



## BigAssHam (Nov 5, 2007)

Annapolis sailor looking for crew position ( and berth ) for the 2010 BVI Spring Regatta. I can pay my own way down there.

Former live aboard and cruiser. I currently crew for people in Annapolis - mostly C27's and J105's.

If you or anyone you know is looking for crew for this race, please let me know. Thanks,

BAH

[email protected]


----------



## BVISPR (Feb 10, 2010)

*BVI Spring Regatta 2010!*

Hey become our fan page on facebook for updates, crew wanted, crew needed etc! 6 Weeks left to go!!! Find us under BVI Spring Regatta on facebook,myspace and twitter!


----------

